# Does stress have anything to do with this?



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

My symptoms started around when high school started.

Literally farting every few seconds and leaking a smell in a public place everyday was definitely a huge factor for my social anxiety I have developed over the past few years.

I was just wondering, if IBS causes stress/embarrassment which leads to more farting which leads to more anxiety and so on...


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

off course it has a big role


----------



## Vuvdeleg (Aug 8, 2016)

There is surely a link between stress, anxiety and IBS... And it si a vicious circle. Even those who don't have IBS when they are stressed out don't digest well. 
When i'm stressed out i suddenly experience rumbling noises in my abdomen and bloating.


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Billybillbob I have a very similar problem , When I am in public places I can't help but fart. Somedays I do it less then others .


----------



## tac (Apr 21, 2016)

I only smell when I am in public, similar to you when I am in class, public transport, etc.

"I was just wondering, if IBS causes stress/embarrassment which leads to more farting which leads to more anxiety and so on..."

yes of course, once I have it I can't stop thinking about it, cancel plans, skip classes and stuff because I know what is going to happen. If I don't have it for long I don't feel anxious and there is smaller chance for it to emerge again.


----------



## MrMcFartsalot (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes. Lg gets worse in public places. One day, I tried to be brave, and not think about it. The smell lessened almost automatically. It worked three times. Almost a miracle. We shouldn't let anxiety of being around people stress us out even further. When I think about my lg, there seems to be pressure in my hole, almost as if I had incomplete evacuation, and something was about to come out. It's hard not to think about it.


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

Of course stress leads fecal material to move faster to rectum..That is something everyone knows from personal experience.

In addition brain-gut axes existence is obvious.If anyone try to alter brain neurotransmitters levels(by consuming drugs ssri,opiates etc) will notice immediately the changes in bowel habits.This is because the same neurotransmiters exist both in brain and gut(serotonine,opiates).But no one knows where the problem starts.In my opinion it is a misconception that when you have stress you will suffer from ibs..maybe the opposite is happening.Gut microbiota inbalance(small intestine bacteria overgrowth) and/or functional issues(swalloing air) and/or impaired absorption of water in intestines (watery or very hard stools) , leads to ibs that causes stress and starts the vicious cycle..A lot of people say that ibs had started after one event of eating something that caused them diarrhea, an indication of GI infection.In gut we have more bacteria than body cells..We may not recognize a lot of them yet..or some bacteria may cause problem to a very small percentage of people that carry them so its difficult to say that this bacteria are responsible for ibs.

We know almost nothing for brain and gut..We found a lot of correlations between microbes,infections,pressures,nerves,genes,hormones,neurotransmiters etc but we are much far away from finding what is really happening..only correlations.

As for stress and "leaky gas" can anyone explain me:

Is it possible a normal human living in 2016 to have a social event with this problem not to have stress?? As someone else said before,if you have this problem and does not bother you then you need psychiatric help.


----------



## Allen.tannenbaum (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm spreading my thread around this website for others to see because its a simple solution and it worked for me. If your symptoms do not improve in 4-5 months then I'm sorry! Either way this worked for me and i hope it does for you too.

-Take 1 MAGNESIUM CITRATE supplement (150mg or 200MG) three times a week (Monday/Wednesday/ Friday) after a full meal (after dinner).

-If you begin to experience diarrhea, then reduce the amount of Magnesium citrate to twice a week or even once a week. Make sure to take it with food! Not on an empty stomach!

It took about 4 months for things to get completely back to normal though&#8230; it did take a while&#8230;

-this is optional, instead of sitting on the toilet; you could instead place three strips of toilet paper on the group to make a tray and SQUAT, using the toilet paper as a collector. I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's how we humans defecated before the invention of what we now know as a toilet. Obviously, you will only be able to do this at home! But it should help your pelvic floor muscles to relax.

The MAGNESIUM CITRATE (150MG) mixed with the SQUATTING, should help you pelvic floor relax and your anal sphincter to heal.

-Magnesium is essential for MUSCLE RELAXATION and FUNCTION. When I was going through this, I tried everything, and I was just lucky to have tried this and it worked for me.

If this does work for anyone else, please spread this, if this simple solution helps someone else, like it has helped me, that's amazing!


----------

